# Problème démarrage Ibook G4



## ionnette83 (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je besoin de conseille pour débloquer mon ibook!!

J'ai installé mac os 10.5 sur mon ibook G4, tout se passé bien et en voulant retirer le cd d'installation j'ai fais une mauvaise manipulation qui a relancer l'installation de leopard. J'ai voulu annuler la deuxième installation mais maintenant je ne peux plus rien faire.
Lorsque j'allume mon ibook ça mouline et l'écran est blanc avec un sens interdit!!!

Comment faire le débloquer?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut!

Tu redémarres sur le CD d'instal, tu formates le disque et tu recommence


----------



## ionnette83 (6 Janvier 2010)

J'ai plusieurs CD!

Le CD d'instal Mac OS en 3 CD
Les CD de restauration de logiciels en 6 CD
Le CD Airport Extreme installation
Le CD Hardware Test

J'ai essayé les 2 premiers et le dernier mais il ne se passe rien!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (7 Janvier 2010)

Comment ça «il ne se passe rien»?

Il faut utiliser le CD d'instal de Mac OS, le premier normalement.

Quand tu démarres, tu appuies sur «alt»? Avec cette manip, tu demandes au Mac de te proposer les disques de démarrage. Normalement, il va te proposer Macintosh HD et le CD d'instal. Tu choisis le CD d'instal. Une première fenêtre s'ouvre et te demande de choisir la langue. Ensuite > *Suivant*. Tu arrives sur la première fenêtre d'instal de l'OS. Là tu vas sur *Utilitaires* > *Utilitaire de disque*. Tu sélectionnes ton disque > formater en *Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*. Une fois fait, tu quittes l'utilitaire et tu commence la procédure d'instal de l'OS.

Donnes-nous plus d'info, je comprends pas ce qui ne va pas


----------



## ionnette83 (7 Janvier 2010)

En effet en appuyant sur Alt au démarrage cela me donne le choix. Mais une fois le CD d'instal sélectionné l'écran revient sur le sens interdit et le lecteur cd arrête de mouliner!

Y a t il une solution ou non?


----------



## Invité (7 Janvier 2010)

Il ne faut pas que tu utilise les Cd d'origine, mais le Dvd d'installation de Léopard.


----------



## cartouche- (20 Janvier 2010)

j'ai hérité d'un power g4 mais sans le cd d'install (os x 10.4.11 version us) et sans les droits ni admin ni root
et lorsque j'ai voulu le passer sous fedora (version 12 ppc )
le dvd m'est de suite ejecté
la version cd boot(en appuyant sur alt mais j'abouti a un ecran noir)
et suite à un certain énervement j'appui sur des touches au hazard et surprise anaconda apparait
je n'ai pas le fameux menu choix de boot (qui sous tout bon pc se trouve dans le bios)
 d'ou question comment bookt donc un mac?
remarque je suis newbie (presque) complet sur les mac

merci :rose:d'avoir pris le temps de lire mes petits probleme qqn a t-il la solution 
j'ai cherché un peu partout et je poste ....ici


----------

